# What software does Custom Ink quote generator uses?



## GreenH0rn (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, does anyone know what software/program websites like customink is using? I really liked the fact that customers can design their shirts on the site and simply pays for the order. I have been doing some resarch and had very little luck finding something similar.

Thank you very much!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here you go http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t104009.html


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

Just check out opentshirts.. Tom is the developer/owner and it's basically free.. Just do a forum search.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## GreenH0rn (Feb 6, 2012)

starchild said:


> Just check out opentshirts.. Tom is the developer/owner and it's basically free.. Just do a forum search.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII



Thank you very much.


----------



## GreenH0rn (Feb 6, 2012)

GreenH0rn said:


> Thank you very much.



Question: I am currently using wordpress as my website platform, would openTshirt be compatible with it? Tried searching the forum and didn't had much luck. 

Still new to the site, thank you.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

opentshirts.com also go to advancedtshirts channel on youtube, you'll see more about it there and get to know Tom and all that he contributes to the industry

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## rob12098 (Apr 6, 2013)

Great, exactly what I've been looking for!


----------

